

US government getting more interested in IPv6 - kylelibra
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/01/us-government-getting-more-interested-in-ipv6.ars

======
ramki
reminds me this comic: <http://xkcd.com/742/> Killer is still on ipv4 :))

